# ADVICE ON CANDIAN BACON



## richard weaver (Mar 21, 2012)

I HOPE I CAN GET SOME IDEAS I CURED A PORK LOIN FOR 10 DAYS 4# AND SOAK IN FRESH WATER OVER NIGHT IN FRID  WITH SLICED POTOTES AND I SLICED A PIECE AND IT WAS NOT SALTY WHEN I FRYED IT . AFTER SMOKING IN ELEC SMOKER AT 135 DGS FOR 1 HR  VENT OPEN AFTER 1 HR I TURNED TEMP UP TO 165 DGS AND SMOKED HEAVY FOR 3 AND HALF HRS AFTER THAT DID NOT ADD ANY MORE WOOD APPLE WOOD COOKED TO INTER TEMP TO 165 dGS LOOKED VERY NICE AND PUT IN FRID AFTER IT COOLED LEFT OVER NIGHT SLICED NEXT DAY AND FRYED IT IS STILL A LITTLE SALTY CAN BE EAT BUT IF I USED LOWER SMOKE AND LESS TIME WITH SMOKE WOULD THAT BE THE ANSWER . THANKS RICHARD


----------



## daveomak (Mar 21, 2012)

Richard, morning....  If you could let us know what cure and how much and any salt you added would help diagnose the salt situation....   Sounds like you used Mortons TQ....  Dave


----------



## alblancher (Mar 21, 2012)

Richard,  not sure how the smoke would affect the salt?  How did you cure the pork loin?  What ingredients and how much salt and cure did you use?


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Please turn your caps off if you don't mind, it's hard on the eyes  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I usually have similar experiences that the meat becomes slightly saltier after cooking/smoking. Just be aware of this next time and soak your meat in water for an hour or so in the fridge.


----------



## alelover (Mar 22, 2012)

I almost went deaf reading it.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 22, 2012)

First Canadian Bacon and Belly Bacon I made tasted salty to us, despite soaking nearly 2 hours, and I used MTQ. Now all I use for curing Canadian and Belly Bacon is the Hi Mountain Buckboard Bacon Cure and I don't have the saltiness.


----------

